# Who here sells dog related things on eBay/Etsy/Artfire?



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I love browsing on eBay, Etsy & Artfire for dog accessories, clothes, beds, carriers, etc. and was wondering if any of you have shops or sell on any of the sites. If so, let me know what site & your shop/username so I can check it out - I'm always looking for more products to spoil my pup with, LOL!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol i make embroidered blankets, pillows, towels, little bags but i dont like sellin on ebay, etsy...only through facebook and here


----------



## Barneys_Mom99 (Nov 27, 2011)

I have crochet flower appliques that could be sewn on dog items: 
PrairieHandmade on Etsy
There are things for doggie moms too


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol i make embroidered blankets, pillows, towels, little bags but i dont like sellin on ebay, etsy...only through facebook and here


Oh how much!!? I love getting blankets for Ote - I have like 4 for her so far, and we always end up sharing LOL. Also - I would be interested in a towel & pillow (how large are they?). Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Barneys_Mom99 said:


> I have crochet flower appliques that could be sewn on dog items:
> PrairieHandmade on Etsy
> There are things for doggie moms too


Oh so cute! I'm adding you to my circle. The flowers would be great for a matching headband/collar set!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

proudpeyotemama said:


> Oh how much!!? I love getting blankets for Ote - I have like 4 for her so far, and we always end up sharing LOL. Also - I would be interested in a towel & pillow (how large are they?). Thanks a bunch!!


i make blankets like








the name was covered because it for a secret exchange through here
















here's a recent i made for the member "LS"

























blankets are usually 30 x 25 around there depending on the length of yardage that was cut from the company
i charge $40 plus shipping

i also have a snuggle blanket order right now which is basically the same way but with an opening on 1 end so the pup can go burrow in

pillows are around $20 for a 20 x 20 size without embroidery but with embroidery will be $25 for simple and $30 for the detailed chihuahua faced patterns i have
this is dexter's pillow and he loves it








i made it 2 years ago and its still in good condition!









these days i offer a zipper option 

here's some bags i make
















i can make them be boxy or more curved for the edges.
i charge $15 plus shipping for a 6 x 5
and $20 plus shipping for bigger like makeup bag sized


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

towels go by sizes. 
this one is a hand towel size and is $20

















i also have wash cloth size which is smaller which is $15
and the bigger bath towel size is $25

i use USPS priority mail for U.S orders
and first class mail for international ones

if u have any questions let me know


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> towels go by sizes.
> this one is a hand towel size and is $20
> 
> 
> ...


I love the pillow!!! It's awesome. And a snuggle blanket is such a good idea! How would I go about ordering a pillow for my girl? Do you take requests for fabric?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

proudpeyotemama said:


> I love the pillow!!! It's awesome. And a snuggle blanket is such a good idea! How would I go about ordering a pillow for my girl? Do you take requests for fabric?


thank you!  hehe~ i have a whole buncha cotton fabric. what kind of pattern are you looking for?  are u on my fb list? i have a fabric album on there


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> thank you!  hehe~ i have a whole buncha cotton fabric. what kind of pattern are you looking for?  are u on my fb list? i have a fabric album on there


Just sent a friend request! I'll check it out. I'd probably be looking for a tie-dye/peace sign fabric or something zebra/cheetah print. I'll look at the album and let you know! I'll probably be contacting you via Facebook - didn't realize you had your page in your signature! I have the same profile picture as I do on Chi People, so you'll know it's me!


----------



## Barneys_Mom99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks! I circled you back.


----------



## KathyM (Feb 17, 2012)

The flowers remind me of the coral project. I saw part of it at a fair. 

http://crochetcoralreef.org/


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I do not have a site and do not sell on eBay or Etsy. I sell my dog clothes and items on here and Facebook. The items I make and sell are:

Dog sized quilts










Sackbeds



















Dresses




























Harness vests










Dog necklaces




























Anything on here I can make in any color and/or style for you. Just let me know!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Pookypeds said:


> I do not have a site and do not sell on eBay or Etsy. I sell my dog clothes and items on here and Facebook. The items I make and sell are:
> 
> Dog sized quilts
> 
> ...


I really like the sack beds & the necklaces (specifically the seashell one - LOL). How much for these items? I love the dresses too, but my Ote is so stubborn about that sort of stuff - she'll wear a tshirt, but if it isn't super tight to her body it'll be off in about 2 seconds, LOL.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Bedsacks and quilts are $39.95
necklaces start out at $7.00 up to $10.00, depending on what is used to make them
Dresses start out at $10.00 for xs, $12.00 for small, & $15.00 for medium
Vest harnesses (for boys) start out at $10.00 for xs, $12.00 for small, $15.00 for medium
Vest (plain) start out at $10.00 for xs and small, $12.00 for medium
Sweaters are $10.00 for xs, $12.00 for small, $15.00 for medium


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i bow down to ur quilt! i tried doin quilt before...and i freakin cut my hand from the rotary cutter


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Pookypeds said:


> Bedsacks and quilts are $39.95
> necklaces start out at $7.00 up to $10.00, depending on what is used to make them
> Dresses start out at $10.00 for xs, $12.00 for small, & $15.00 for medium
> Vest harnesses (for boys) start out at $10.00 for xs, $12.00 for small, $15.00 for medium
> ...


I'd be really interested in getting a seashell necklace - possibly like the blue one you showed in the example photos. How do I go about ordering?


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

proudpeyotemama said:


> I'd be really interested in getting a seashell necklace - possibly like the blue one you showed in the example photos. How do I go about ordering?



I have Paypal, so if you have one it's pretty easy; otherwise I will take a money order before it's shipped out. I have one more of that exact shell. The beads may be slightly different but will pretty much look like the one you mentioned that is on the picture. Most of the necklaces are one-of-a-kind originals. This one will be $7.00 plus shipping (it's not much on a necklace).


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Sally sells seashells by the seashore. 
She sells seashells on the seashell shore.
The seashells she sells are seashore shells, 
Of that I'm sure. 
She sells seashells by the seashore. 
She hopes she will sell all her seashells soon. 
If neither he sells seashells 
Nor she sells seashells, 
Who shall sell seashells? 
Shall seashells be sold?

:toothy10: :toothy8:


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Whoa Pigeon.....that messed my brain up! LOL!!!!:laughing3:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Pookypeds said:


> Whoa Pigeon.....that messed my brain up! LOL!!!!:laughing3:


bwa ha ha ha!!!! thats what i thought of when i saw the seashells lmao! 

:laughing5:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> Sally sells seashells by the seashore.
> She sells seashells on the seashell shore.
> The seashells she sells are seashore shells,
> Of that I'm sure.
> ...


LOL, so funny . you should of said Shelly sells seashells , instead of Sally


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

elaina said:


> LOL, so funny . you should of said Shelly sells seashells , instead of Sally


oooh just saw this now elaine! LOL~ :lol:
i only said that because thats what popped up on google! :laughing5:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> oooh just saw this now elaine! LOL~ :lol:
> i only said that because thats what popped up on google! :laughing5:


LOL, oh, ok... . just thought it was so cute and funny but would of been even more cute if you changed it to Shelly instead of Sally


----------

